# Cameo- My ham... (Myotonic Goat)



## BellLisaMo (Feb 24, 2011)

She LOVES to make faces at the camera. She is a ham! Thought you guys would enjoy some photos of her, being, well.... Cameo!

Smile Cameo!!






PPPPPTTTTHHHHHHTTTTTTT





Again... with the tongue...





Yummmmyyy orange!! (This should be on a funny animal calendar)





And.... her being a lover....


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2011)

She is lovely.  And so photogenic!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 28, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> She is lovely.  And so photogenic!


Thank you! I'm crossing my fingers that she's bred and will have babies this summer. She has been known to have twins and triplets!


----------



## dkosh (Feb 28, 2011)

Adorable and photogenic!


----------

